# Adolf Muller



## bigchap (Feb 21, 2009)

i have recently decided to start collecting pocket watches but have so far only acquired 1!,it's a jaeger gtsp which is a wonderful watch.i have been offered a pocket watch which has 'adolf muller verden' on the dial,i am unsure if he was the maker or retailer but can find no information on this watch anywhere.can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Sounds like a jewellers name. Happened quite often that jewellers sold watches with their name on the dial.

Andreas


----------



## bigchap (Feb 21, 2009)

Mikrolisk said:


> Sounds like a jewellers name. Happened quite often that jewellers sold watches with their name on the dial.
> 
> Andreas


 forgot to mention that it also has 'union chronologie' on the dial.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Verden is a city in norther germany.

Haven't ever heard of "Union Chronologie", I am sorry.

Do you have some pictures of that watch? (dial, movement)

Andreas


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well,

yes, "Union" was a trade name of DÃ¼rrstein & Co in Dresden (and GlashÃ¼tte).

But you cannot look only at the word "Union", the name there is "Union Chronologie"! There are many other companies with a tradename with the word "union" in it: "Union Abbaye", Union Clock, Union Clock Company, Union Sqaure, Union Watch, ...

And Verden is far away from GlashÃ¼tte!

Andreas


----------



## bigchap (Feb 21, 2009)

i got it wrong,it says 'union horlogere' with 'adolf muller verden' underneath.


----------

